
Unless we change course, the US agricultural system could collapse - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/26/us-farming-agriculture-food-supply-danger
======
jelliclesfarm
[https://www.sfchronicle.com/food/article/The-novice-
farmer-w...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/food/article/The-novice-farmer-who-
search-for-his-roots-led-to-13910953.php) : an article about the same farm
from may 2019. the latest 2020 article becomes more interesting reading after
reading the 2019 one.

